# Many americans



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Are there many Americans in this forum? We now live in Algarve and was wondering if there are many Americans in our area.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome, we are Americans north of you, near Tomar, Central Portugal


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*Tomar*



grammymissy said:


> Welcome, we are Americans north of you, near Tomar, Central Portugal


Hi,
How do you like Tomar, we almost bought something there. It is supposed to be a beautiful place.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello again, we are about 20 minutes outside Tomar and love it. Lots to do in this area, and so much history to explore in Central Portugal. We purchased our home March 31, we arrived March 16, and haven't looked back. If you come up this way, let us know, and we can meet up


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sort of out of commission for a couple of months, but as soon as i recuperate we would love to come and visit Tomar. Like i said, we looked into purchasing something in Tomar. But being from California we decided on Faro.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We have not been down to the Faro area yet, but I have seen several Americans post from the Algarve on these boards and on Facebook, the Life in Portugal pages, so you should hear from them soon I would think. Enjoy.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*thanks for the tip*



grammymissy said:


> We have not been down to the Faro area yet, but I have seen several Americans post from the Algarve on these boards and on Facebook, the Life in Portugal pages, so you should hear from them soon I would think. Enjoy.


thanks for the tip on the Life in Algarve. I do not usually use facebook. but i will check it out.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Ofilha, I am from the states and have a vacation home in Quarteira but live full time in the Lisbon area. We will be there during Christmas if you would like to get together...
Sincerely, Diane and Tony


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi MamaCats,
Give us a holler then. We live in Faro, not to far from Quarteira. I am originally from Lisbon by the Alameda, by Areeiro but we decided on Algarve. You can contact me via incinet at gmail dot com.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

My wife informed me that ragdolls are actually cats, i thought they were some kind of dolls. We brought our cat and dog with us from California last year, the shepherd died early this year but our resident cat Tigger is still with us.


----------



## reanns (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm American. I just moved to the Algarve. I'm in Ferragudo - where are you?

ReAnn/Chicago


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

We live in Faro.


----------



## reanns (Oct 6, 2015)

So? There are lots of trains and buses and even automobiles that travel the 40 minute ride between the two places. So you are only looking for American who live in Faro?


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

So you live by Portimao, we almost bought a place there, but it was kind of a scam so we backed out and decided on Faro. No, we are not looking for Americans in Faro, actually all of Portugal, sort of an interest, like to compare notes.


----------



## reanns (Oct 6, 2015)

Then you need to know about American in Portugal. They have their own website and Facebook page. They are hosting a huge Thanksgiving dinner on the 26th in Cascais that I'm attending. There is also the International Women in Portugal group and I haven't checked, but there could be a chapter of the American Woman's Club here as well. I was told there are a lot more Brits and Canadians in the Algarve than Americans. I do know a couple from Texas are relocating here (we have the have realtor) and shout arrive in Portimao later in the month. I just arrived on Friday and the rain has kept me indoors most days, so I haven't met any yet.

ReAnn


----------

